# Fret Polish



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll be doing some fret work next weekend... got all my files and tools, just doing some final research to make sure I don't miss anything.

At the end, after 2000 grit is used, possibly 3000... some people use 000 steel wool, which I won't be doing because it's messy and pickups have magnets. Some use a dremel. Since going up to 2000/3000 grit I'll probably polish the frets by hand.

See some people say brasso, some chrome polish... I have a tin, been under the ink a good 10yrs and rarely touched of Silvo... is that any good for fret polishing? Any specific brands that people prefer?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

There was a good thread recently comparing Miracle Polish Cloth with something else (Gorgo-something?). I've tried the MPC on a couple of guitars now, and the black that came off of the frets was a little frightening.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> There was a good thread recently comparing Miracle Polish Cloth with something else (Gorgo-something?).


This thread?
https://www.guitarscanada.com/index...-warning-might-also-remove-gold-finish.84009/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Gorgomyte is more for cleaning, if you're looking to get out scratches, maybe some fret erasers?

If they're finished enough to your satisfaction and you just want to shine them up, then yes, the Gorgo will do that.
I have heard of guy using the Brasso to polish them up too.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya, fretboard is fine, its just for the final buff and polish of the metal. Watching Crimson Guitars videos on YouTube, old videos he used buff rouge on a dremel with a small buff wheel, newer videos seem to use fret erasers, but quite a few times he used a cloth with some brand of chrome polish that seemed to work well.

Silvo, not sure if any good or not, but i have it so figured see if any good. If possible I'd like to find something to use that i can get at the hardware store. 

Gorgo I've heard of but ya, seems more maintenance and cleaning, than final step of a fret level and file.

Wonder if Silvo is the same as Brasso... Or same type of stuff for different metals.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Just use some 600 and 1500 black wet/dry sandpaper. Make sure it's the smooth stuff --- I've seen black 600 grit that appears a bit more coarse. Perhaps that stuff is not wet/dry sandpaper, I dunno. 

Buy some fretboard protectors from Stew-Mac or use green painters' tape to mask the fret board and buff them up. 

Now if you really want good frets, buy a fret crowning file from Stew Mac, then buff them with the sandpaper. I do this 1-2 times a year depending on how much use the guitar gets.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Equipment wise I'm set.

I have the 3-sided file with the corners rounded, a fret levelling beam, and a small flat file with the side edge ground flat. Using the 9"x11" sheets of 3M wet/dry paper in the auto section. 

I got a fret level beam and they were nice enough to cut it from 12" down to 11" when they made it... I know rolls should be easy to get but no one around here sold higher than 400 grit... Weird. So, 11" and pack of sheets is $5, cut into strips i can get about 60 strips per pack this way. Just need some double sided tape.

Will mask with tape. 

Basically looking for what people use to buff the frets to a real polished shine. Dremel and some sorta jewelers rouge seems used often but because I'll go up to a very high grit of paper, just looking for a liquid or paste that can be used with a cloth.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I polish up to 2000 grit (get it at NAPA or your local car parts place). I use a Dremel with a buff and polishing compound and then go over it with this last.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I'll use Nevr-Dull every now and then too. I think a can will last at least a decade for me. Lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, that's the stuff, Nevr-Dull I was thinking of.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Just watched a few more videos, including Crimson Guitar where it was mentioned that they used Autosol automotive polish. Pricey little tube though. Given it's a paste I suspect a very mild abrasive in there. The Silvo I have is almost like water.


----------

